# D2 Reroll. Wer hat Bock?



## Dante_Dragon (30. Juli 2008)

So ich D2 Noob. Hab es geschafft. ich hab erstmal nen SIngleplayer angefangen und bin echt bis zum ende des 2. Aktes gekommen. nicht weil ich das Spiel nicht mag. Sondern weil ich irgendwie single Player unlustig bin. man hat niemanden zum quatschen,dauernd alt+tab um ins icq zu gehen nervt auf dauer usw. Daher wollt ich mal fragen: gibts evtl nen paar Leute die Bock haben nen bissl D2 mit mir im B-Net zu zocken nebenbei quatschen und chillen?? Von mir aus auch totale D2 Anfänger ^^ bin ja selber einer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hab aber echt ka welche klasse ich spielen soll. gibts da keine internet seite wie www.welchencharaktersollichspielen.de??? xD hab nen Baba angezockt geht schon gut ab. aber bin eher so der *buuum Alles tot* Char. Ama mag ich nichdie läuft so komisch. ^^

naja wer Bock hätte könnte sich ja melden.


----------



## FieserFiesling (30. Juli 2008)

also wenn du einen bums alles tod char haben willst, muss du dir eine 0815-sorc bauen, oder halt ne java...das sind die aoe-maschinen =)
falls du irgendwo hilfe brauchst /w *FieserFiesling
helfe gerne!


----------



## Bierzelthocker (30. Juli 2008)

Also zum Thema: Ich hab leider schon angefangen, aber kannst dich gern mal per PN melden. Sind bis jetzt 3 Leutchen die zusammengamen.

Zum Thema damagechar... meiner Meinung nach is ne Sorc das non+ Ultra zum Mf'en, wenns billig sein muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ne dmg Kanone? ^^ Ansichtssache. Mit der richtigen Skillung und Equip kannst du mit jeder Klasse gut abgehen.


----------



## Goonion (31. Juli 2008)

Ich würde auch gerne wieder mit D2 anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich denke mal es spielen eh alle dazu LoD wa?

Würd mich über ne PN oder so freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bierzelthocker (31. Juli 2008)

Goonion schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gerne wieder mit D2 anfangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



In meinem Freundeskreis hab ich auch noch so einige D2 Classic Fanatiker... aber ich denke mal das das eher die Ausnahme ist.


----------



## Nightroad (31. Juli 2008)

wäre dabei als   trapse
kannst ja ma per pn  bescheid geben
kann gerne nochmal von vorne anfangen 
bnet bin ich eben 2ter akt angekommen
kenne allerdings diablo schon komplett falls das kein prob stellt


ps:

kittü du noob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redstorm (31. Juli 2008)

hallöschen
ich würd auch gerne wieder neuanfangen ...
melde dich bitte bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nick1414 (31. Juli 2008)

Nonladder-Chars hab ich noch ne 73er FrostSorc und ne Menge 30-40er

Für nen Neuanfang wär ich zu haben, am liebsten als FrenzyBarb oder Hammerdin


----------



## Rasnor (31. Juli 2008)

also wenn ihr classic zockt bin ich dabei... aber LoD war nie mein ding irgendwie also falls ihr cl zockt meldet euch bei mir
was toll wäre wenn irgendwer ne ench sorc organisiern könnte und noch rabenklaue des normale lvln is so boring^^


----------



## Redstorm (31. Juli 2008)

mir egal ich zock classic oder auch LoD


----------



## Dante_Dragon (31. Juli 2008)

wo wo wo da gibts ja jetzt doch einige Interessenten. Also wie schon geschrieben bin D2 Voll noob und würde mich ggf auch beim monsterschnetzeln mit den Leuten unterhalten. Also TS wird von meiner Gilde gesponsert und kann auch locker genutzt werden. Also wäre ja schon cool wenn man mal von akt 1-akt 5 durchzocken kann und ggf auch mal in den anderen Schwierigkeitsgraden.

Also es wäre mal cool wenn die Interessenten hier mal reinposten wann sie zeit haben damit man mal vernünftig planen kann. Oder ggf mal ne halbe std ins TS Setzen und nen bissl quatschen welche klassen usw.

Ich würde gerne eine Sorc spielen

Zeit habe ich:

Mo,Mi,Sa den kompletten Tag. von Mittags-Nachts.

Also ich wollte mal Fragen ob ihr ggf Bock hättet schon am SA 02.08 anzufangen oder mal nen TS Gespräch führen wie man es jetzt angeht.

Wie gesagt für TS ist gesorgt,knabbereien werden selber orgaanisiert loots gibt es von den Bossen und für Spass ist mit mir eh schon gesorgt ^^. Also feedback bitte hier rein oder per PM an mich.


----------



## Exses (1. August 2008)

wäre auch nochmal dabei habe sogar noch ein paar aktive chars aber ausgerechnet meine 90 sorc nicht mehr *cry* mein schönes hoto *cry*

welcher modus? ladder wurde ja erst resetet oder normal?


*edit*
achja es kam vor 1-2wochen? sogar ein neuer patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat aber nur den kopierschutz weggemacht also man kann es jetzt ohne cd spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasnor (1. August 2008)

also so wie es aussieht also LOD ok... also ich bin auf jednfall dabei... also ich bin jetzt halt erstmal vom 3-17august weg... aber hab danach noch 3 wochen ferien von daher is es egal... am sa hätte ich zeit ... aber wär net schlecht wenn wir jemand hätten der uns maybe durch normal und vllt bis nightmare ziehen könnte

ach in LoD bin ich auch ein noob, habe vom erscheinungstermin bis april 2007 d2 cl online gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightroad (1. August 2008)

ziehen ...  notfalls helfe ich mit meiner trapse bissel..
dann ist akt  1 schnell gemacht...
und wenn wir gezogen werden ,. isses eh langweilig und xp gibts auch net viele..


----------



## Rasnor (1. August 2008)

hmm naja entweder ziehen oder ench soso... ich hab halt keine luschd 2 wochen lang auf normal rum zugimpen^^
is reine faulheit und wenn man ca 5-6jahre das spiel gezockt hat, will halt net noch 3x akt2 machen, was mein persönlicher hass akt is, ich bin jedes mal froh wenn ich den hinter mir habe...


----------



## Nick1414 (1. August 2008)

samstag? bin dabei!
ts hab ich auch zur verfügung, falls das vonnöten sein sollte,
kann ich also auch damit dienen.
ich denk mal, mit maximal 8 guten leuten kommen wir an einem tag zumindest durch normal komplett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightroad (1. August 2008)

Nick1414 schrieb:


> samstag? bin dabei!
> ts hab ich auch zur verfügung, falls das vonnöten sein sollte,
> kann ich also auch damit dienen.
> ich denk mal, mit maximal 8 guten leuten kommen wir an einem tag zumindest durch normal komplett
> ...


wollt ich auch   sagen
naja is eh so ne sache von koordination
akt 1 hab ich zum bsp mit meiner assa in 4 stunden durchgehabt
wobei ich aber wirklich jeder ecke !!  saubergemacht hab

und halt auch mancherorts 2mal gelaufen bin


----------



## Exses (1. August 2008)

also ziehen wäre eigendlich kein problem hab noch 2-3 aktive 85+ leider keine sorc mehr ^^
aber ich wäre schon dafür das alle bei 0 anfangen auch wenn wir durch akt 2 müssen hehe   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redstorm (1. August 2008)

klingt ja alles echt super freu mich schon drauf
samstag is gut
ts usw is auch ready


----------



## Exses (1. August 2008)

hat auch schon jemand eine uhrzeit??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nick1414 (1. August 2008)

von mir aus ab 20 uhr.
falls wirs bis alptraum akt 2 schaffen sollten,
freu ich mich schon auf duriel -.-"
vor allem als melee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exses (1. August 2008)

hehe duriel oh ja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dante_Dragon (1. August 2008)

also start ist morgen am Sa 16 Uhr. Ich werd ein Game aufmachen. namen gibts kurz vor 16 Uhr wenn ich genau weiss wer denn alles kommt.Max Player sind leider 8 ^^ und die TS IP gibt es auch dann. Wir gehen aufs normale B-Net im Open hab ich immer leicht Probleme und irgendwie auch Grafik fehler ^^ 
Also momentan kommen:

Dante: Sorc
Kenji: ???


start ist wie geschrieben Akt 1 so auf durchrushen habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so die Lust weil wie auch gesagt D2 noob. mal sehen wie ich meine Sorc skillen soll. weitere Interessenten bitte Hier rein ich schau mal und mal sehen ob wir die 8 People zusammenbekommen.


Freu mich schon. Bis denne ich schau hier immer mal wieder rein.


----------



## Rasnor (1. August 2008)

also wegen skill fragen stehe ich dir gerne zuverfügung, aber weiß net so recht... LoD gefällt mir einfach nicht is so ka, meines erachtens halt blizz des irgendwie versaut mit den ganzen runen etc


----------



## Kamaji (1. August 2008)

ich würde auch mitmachen^^  bin zwar alles andere als Noob aber mit netten Leuten machts viel mehr Spaß als stur drauflosleveln
Schreib mich doch hier grad einer an    
Ps: ScL oder Profi? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Uhrzeit passt  schreibst den Namen dann hier in den Thread oder machst ne PN?


----------



## Dante_Dragon (1. August 2008)

ich denke wir machen standart.

ich schreib den namen dann Hier rein. die leute die sich melden werden dann jasehen. also seid ggn 15:50 mal hier am F5 drücken ^^


----------



## Nightroad (1. August 2008)

dante du hast mich und meine trapse vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dante_Dragon (1. August 2008)

liegt daran dass ich dich schon eh dazu gezählt habe ^^

Also:

Dante: Sorc
Kenji: Sorce
Night: Trapse


----------



## Exses (1. August 2008)

hm ich weis nocht nicht ob ich totenbeschwörer(skelette) oder druiden(wolf) nehmen soll ; /


----------



## Stubbs_the_Zombie (1. August 2008)

Was für ein Zufall - habe mir ausgerechnet heute auch wieder Diablo II + LoD gekauft^^
Wäre eventuell auch dabei mit einem Summoner Necro
mfg


----------



## Rasnor (1. August 2008)

ich denke ich werde en baba machen, vllt hab morgen auch schon en paar lvl gemacht, weiß noch net^^


----------



## Kamaji (1. August 2008)

also wie gesagt  ich mache auf jeden Fall mit.. ich werd wohl das machen was noch gebraucht   wird


----------



## Redstorm (1. August 2008)

bin dabei leute!


----------



## Rasnor (1. August 2008)

so hab en bissel gespielt wurde auch bis akt 4 gezogen, mache aber trotzdem alles mit euch mit brauche ja ep, aber hab dadurch schonmal en paar wp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ach mein baba is lvl 7 also gar nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redstorm (1. August 2008)

schreibt mich auf^^


----------



## Redstorm (2. August 2008)

nur finds bissl blöd das alle schon angefangen haben 
wir wollen doch zusammen neu anfangen


----------



## Nightroad (2. August 2008)

dante schreib bei mir vll noch nen spieler dabei  alös noch nicht entschieden ... nen kumpel macht vll mit


----------



## Rasnor (2. August 2008)

also bitte die ersten 10lvl kann man sich schenken, so andi und so zusammen machen is ok. und ab akt2 is es eh besser zusammen zumachen, aber meines erachtens lohnt es sich nicht die ersten quests zusammen zumachen


----------



## Dante_Dragon (2. August 2008)

so nochmal kurze zusammenfassung:

Dante: Sorc (Wird ne feuer/Meteor)
Kenji: Sorce (Blizzard)
Night: Trapse
Kumpel von night: ??
Exces: Necro oder Dudu
Rasnor: Baba
Kamaji: Irgendwas was fehlt
Stubs: Evtl Necro

also damit sind wir denk ich mal 8 Leute. 6 davon haben ja mittlerweile schon fest zugesagt. Wayne ob die schon angefangen haben ich hab es noch nicht ^^ also Akt 1. Wie gesagt wir sehen uns dann morgen 16 Uhr ingame. Name kommt dann auch kurz vor. TS IP dann auch.

Edith sagt: Damit sollten wir morgen doch mal locker flockig normal durchhauen oder nicht?? dannach könn wir ja mal weiter machen wenn die stimmung gut is.


----------



## Redstorm (2. August 2008)

wieso schreibt ihr mich nich auf :-) hab extra wieder d2 gekauft^^
will baba oder dudu machen


----------



## Rasnor (2. August 2008)

so, hab doch schon en bissel mehr gespielt....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber werde euch dann halt helfen wenn ihr hilfe braucht ich hoffe ich bekomme mein headset bis heut mittag zum laufen des mikro will net so wie ich will^^


----------



## Dante_Dragon (2. August 2008)

stimmt wieso hab ich redstorm vergessen?? naja der wird ggn Kumpel von night ausgetauscht ^^ paaaast. so ich geh was futtern und mach dann nen spiel. bis nachher.


----------



## Kamaji (2. August 2008)

so noch schnell 2 dinge  

1. da wird alles nötige haben  hab mich entschlossen jetzt ne firesorc zu machen^^
2. hoffe du denkst dran pw zu machen  will nicht i-welche spambots dabeihaben^^


----------



## Dante_Dragon (2. August 2008)

3 sorcs??

okaaay ^^ ja na klar PW kommt rein.


----------



## Kamaji (2. August 2008)

jaja 3  sorcs wird lustig aber ich biete mich freiwillig als port-sorc an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
habe viel erfahrung und kenne die maps sogut wie auswenig o.O


----------



## Dante_Dragon (2. August 2008)

Kamaji schrieb:


> jaja 3  sorcs wird lustig aber ich biete mich freiwillig als port-sorc an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mag sein dass es Lustig wird ^^ nur 3 Mal Sorc= Itemprügelei ^^ ich setz  mal schnell nen D2 DKP auf ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dante_Dragon (2. August 2008)

soo dobbelpost

Also is ja kurz vor 16 Uhr und ich hab jetzt das Game aufgemacht.

Name: Tottaly buffed
PW: buffedfriends  (mir is nix besseres eingefallen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

TS läuft auch schon. die IP gibt es dann von mir per PM wenn 1. alle da sind und 2. ich genau weiss wer da ist. 

Also Rock´n Roll.


----------



## Exses (2. August 2008)

schickst du dan name und ts ip per PM wäre besser als hier reinzuposten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





naja oder so ^^


----------



## Kamaji (2. August 2008)

game doesn't exist o.O


----------



## Dante_Dragon (2. August 2008)

war bei Kenji auch gerade. musst den namen selber hinschreiben also nicht kopieren


----------



## Kamaji (2. August 2008)

gebt mal via pn fix eure acc-namen o.O   bei mir gibsts das spiel nicht   ist es Sc Ladder LoD?


----------



## Exses (2. August 2008)

em L oder NL?


----------



## Dante_Dragon (2. August 2008)

acc name Dante_Dragon.


----------



## Rasnor (2. August 2008)

also ich komm net rein da steht game doesn#t exist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamaji (2. August 2008)

macht doch bitte ein neues Game auf mit weniger komplizierten join-daten !


----------



## Kenji2 (2. August 2008)

ich weiß nicht was ihr habt ich bin im game


----------



## Dante_Dragon (2. August 2008)

echt komisch. nur warum kommt dann Kenji rein??


----------



## Rasnor (2. August 2008)

mach sowas wie  buffed001 und pw 123 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kenji2 (2. August 2008)

mhh
ich hab als erstes den namen von spiel und das pw kopiert und dann eingefügt ging nicht
dann hab ich es selber geschrieben dann ging es


----------



## Redstorm (2. August 2008)

doenst exist


----------



## Rasnor (2. August 2008)

also is das Spiel LoD? Ladder non ladder?


----------



## Dante_Dragon (2. August 2008)

so game mit den daten is auf

Name: Buffed
PW 123456


----------



## Redstorm (2. August 2008)

leute warum steht da: möglich. ein leiter charackter kann sich nicht in ein spiel einklinken das von einem nicht leider charakter erstellt wurde


----------



## Exses (2. August 2008)

hast du bei der charakter erstellung einen hacken bei leiter gemacht?


----------



## Kenji2 (2. August 2008)

ja ein hacken in leiter


----------



## Redstorm (2. August 2008)

hab grad neu erstellt ohne haken geht nicht


----------



## Kamaji (2. August 2008)

du meinst erweitungs-charakter  pass auf dass du bei "leiter-Charakter" nen Haken machst beim erstellen!


----------



## Exses (2. August 2008)

Redstorm schrieb:


> hab grad neu erstellt ohne haken geht nicht



ja der muss rein und erweiterungschar


----------



## Nightroad (2. August 2008)

<- war /ist/ wird der beste sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamstafutter (2. August 2008)

Was ist an Duriel so schwer?^^

Sry hab bis jetzt nur Einzelspieler gezockt und als Barbar war der Recht einfach.


----------



## Nightroad (3. August 2008)

der war ohne opfer zu 3 tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rafterman1 (5. August 2008)

kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen. hab mir grad d2 geholt und bin ins battle.net. 
allerdings find ich mich nich so ganz zu recht mit dem spiel. wär jemand so lieb und würde mir nen bissl was erklären?
mein account name ist Rafterman1 und mein charakter heist Ismud

wär echt nett von euch 

greez


----------



## Rasnor (11. August 2008)

wann zockt ihr eigentlich so?
und welches lvl seit ihr so... war ne woche jetzt weg und hab daher nix mehr mit bekommen


----------



## Timewarp85 (11. August 2008)

hab meinen hammerdin leider aufgegeben ^^ mal sehn vllt kram ichs mal wieder raus dann meld ich mich hier nochma xD


----------



## Yiraja (11. August 2008)

ich zock net mehr aber ich hab noch n lvl 93 hammerdin mit 15k hammer dmg ^^


----------



## Rasnor (11. August 2008)

lol... ich kann mich jetzt nemme einloggen da kommt der account wäre 90 tage ungenützt gewesen, ach ich hasse blizzard


----------



## Yiraja (11. August 2008)

hmm ^^ mir wurden alle chars bis auf mein hammerdin gelöscht^^


----------



## Nick1414 (11. August 2008)

hab vor ner woche wieder angefangen...

wenn ihr lust habt, mal zu zocken:
Frieed, im moment lvl 81er Frenzy Barb

mit baalruns levelt sichs ja fix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg und cheers


----------



## Audialize (11. August 2008)

Moin zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich hab jetzt iwie auch bock auf nen paar Runden Dia2!!

Wenn noch bedarf an Spielern ist dann bin ich dabei. Mein Acc und somit meine Chars sind leider abgelaufen, aber ich währe mit nem schicken FanaZealot oder Smitter dabei.

Wir könnten ja auch nen Char im HC Modus leveln, das währe auf jeden Fall auch für mich ne neue Ehrfahrung^^.

Also Meldet euch bei mir, dann geh Ich mir das Game kaufen.




Da hätte mann ja auch gleich ne Grp für Diablo3 zusammen^^.

Ist zwar leider noch ne ganze Weile hinn bis das Game erscheint aber die ganzen korrekten Leute aus meiner Diablo2 zeit zusammen zu bekommen ist schwerer.


----------



## Rasnor (12. August 2008)

naja hab mir jetzt en hammerdin gemacht acc name aldermann wer zockt bitte melden


----------



## Yiraja (12. August 2008)

sith[ritter] ist mein acc bin heude so zwischen 17 und 18 uhr mal drinne


----------



## Rasnor (13. August 2008)

also wäre mal nett wenn man sich irgendwann noch mal ingame treffen könnte... oder spielt ihr alle schon nicht mehr?


----------



## Sec2000 (14. August 2008)

Also ich hab auch neu in d2 lod angefangen bin jetzt im 3 akt ...
wer bock hat zu zocken, ich wäre am samstag auf jeden online ...
nickname in d2 wäre : Balyndia ... einfach anwispern dann rocken ma da am samstag mal duch^^


----------



## ExoHunter (14. August 2008)

Hab am Samstag wieder damit angefangen und hab heute nen Level 86 Paladin auf NL. Leider noch mit crappy Equip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Yiraja (15. August 2008)

jo treffen wa uns samstag mittag einfach ma ingame^^


----------



## Támtám (15. August 2008)

Wenn ihrs noch macht würd ich auch gern mitmachen als JavaAma


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (15. August 2008)

Hab D2 LoD gestern neu installiert und den neusten Patch 1.12a raufgehauen und wieder einen Barbaren angefangen. Vor ca. 4 Jahren habe ich einen Barbaren bis auf Level 50 oder so gebracht, ist heute natürlich schon lange gelöscht.
Also ich würde heute gerne wieder spielen und habe ab 17 Uhr heute Zeit. Also wenn heute auch noch welche Spielen wollen...
Natürlich im Battle.net und Leiter- und Erweiterungscharakter.

Frag mich wie das geht das viele in einer Woche schon auf Level 80/90 kommen!? Wenn ihr Multiplayer 2 nehmt ist es klar, dort kann man mit gecheateten Charakteren spielen, aber im Battle.net? Gibts da Tricks die ich noch nicht kenne? Hab immer hin seit 2003 nicht mehr D2 gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Samstag geht bei mir nicht, bin dann beim Freund, deswegen heute oder eventuell doch noch Sonntag.


----------



## Sec2000 (15. August 2008)

ich kann nur samstag muss heute ab 13 uhr arbeiten und am sonntag denn ganzen tag...
aber werd samstag so gegen 14 uhr online sein


----------



## Rasnor (15. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Hab D2 LoD gestern neu installiert und den neusten Patch 1.12a raufgehauen und wieder einen Barbaren angefangen. Vor ca. 4 Jahren habe ich einen Barbaren bis auf Level 50 oder so gebracht, ist heute natürlich schon lange gelöscht.
> Also ich würde heute gerne wieder spielen und habe ab 17 Uhr heute Zeit. Also wenn heute auch noch welche Spielen wollen...
> Natürlich im Battle.net und Leiter- und Erweiterungscharakter.
> 
> ...



also ich hab 11.8 angefangen und bin jetzt 84 und gestern konnte ich net zocken weil ich krank war des geht ganz einfach

erstmal macht man tristrun so bis 14 das is in 30min oder so erledigt
danach macht man tombruns bis 24
dann baal runs bis so 45 
man kann auhc noch en paar cow runs machen

auf alptraum macht man dann bis ca 60 baalruns

und auf hell dann nur noch baalruns


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (15. August 2008)

Das erklärt es, denn Hardcore hab ich nie durchgespielt bzw. überhaupt angefangen, da mein Charakter zu schnell gestorben ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab damals nie wirklich "Runs" gemacht, sonst nur durchgespielt und dachte das Level passt schon. Naja, seit WoW weiß ich, das man in solchen Spielen am besten immer mal Runs oder sonstige Levelversuche machen sollte. Aber das es in D2 so schnell geht, das hab ich noch garnicht gewusst.


----------



## Realcynn (15. August 2008)

kann ich da eigentlich mit meinem charakter den ich mir ohne internet angefangen hab auch irgendwie dann ins battlenet übertragen wenn ja wäre ich mit einer fallen assasine lvl 34 dabei


----------



## Rasnor (16. August 2008)

Realcynn schrieb:


> kann ich da eigentlich mit meinem charakter den ich mir ohne internet angefangen hab auch irgendwie dann ins battlenet übertragen wenn ja wäre ich mit einer fallen assasine lvl 34 dabei




nope kannst du nicht... aber falls hier jemand neu anfängt und auf normal hilfe braucht, kann sich mal bei mir melden /W *aldermann 
en pala is zwar kein optimaler rush char aber ok geht schon en bissel was


----------



## Yiraja (16. August 2008)

für norm is der pala kein gescheiter rush char aber für hell optimal^^


----------



## Yiraja (16. August 2008)

Rasnor schrieb:


> also ich hab 11.8 angefangen und bin jetzt 84 und gestern konnte ich net zocken weil ich krank war des geht ganz einfach
> 
> erstmal macht man tristrun so bis 14 das is in 30min oder so erledigt
> danach macht man tombruns bis 24
> ...



du kannst auch mim baal bug mit lvl 1 nach hölle un machst da dia runs xD das geht noch ma ne nummer schneller


----------



## Rasnor (16. August 2008)

Yiraja schrieb:


> du kannst auch mim baal bug mit lvl 1 nach hölle un machst da dia runs xD das geht noch ma ne nummer schneller



wenn man dia runs auf hell findet ja... aber atm sind die ziemlich selten


----------



## Yiraja (16. August 2008)

jo dann sach doch bescheid dann starten wa halt n dia run wo is das problem^^


----------



## Yiraja (17. August 2008)

also falls heute mal wer lust auf d2 hat sei es dia runs in hell baal runs oda so kann sich ja ma per pm oda icq melden^^


----------



## Machete22 (20. August 2008)

Mein Gutes altes D2 das ich mir vor rund 8 jahren gekauft habe is der key gehackt worden und die Disk is ganz schön verranzt aber ich werdas mir nochmal holen weil bin wieder auf den geschmack gekommen

Diablo 3 wird hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasnor (24. August 2008)

sagt mal alle eure acc names, pls
also des geht nur an die die noch aktiv spieln, is so langweilig alleine^^


----------



## Rasnor (28. September 2008)

nix mehr los hier? zockt keiner mehr d2 lod?


----------



## Amiodaron (28. September 2008)

Nightroad schrieb:


> wäre dabei als   trapse
> kannst ja ma per pn  bescheid geben
> kann gerne nochmal von vorne anfangen
> bnet bin ich eben 2ter akt angekommen
> ...



waere ab montag auch dabei, dann hab ich D2 endlich wieder, wollte mir nen Minion dudu baun...


----------



## Rasnor (10. Oktober 2008)

zockt noch jemand aktiv die posts sind ja alle relativ alt.... wenn ja der könnte sich mal bei mir melden acc name: Aldermann


----------



## Nightroad (11. Oktober 2008)

ich zocke noch ;>
mache imo baalruns auf albtraum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oneq (13. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du Hardcore zockst, schreib mir mal ne PN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich würd gern wieder D2 zocken, aber hab meine Cd verlorn und keien Lust ne neue zu kaufn^^

Als Klassen kommen für mich eigentlich immer nur Nekromanten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Barbaren für das Gemetzel in die engere Auswahl

Viel Spaß beim Schnetzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightroad (17. Oktober 2008)

oneq schrieb:


> Wenn du Hardcore zockst, schreib mir mal ne PN
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hardcore is meines nix

bind afür viel zu draufgängerisch ^^


----------



## oneq (17. Oktober 2008)

Dieses junge, ungestüme habe ich hinter mir.
Ich gehe jetzt, nachdem ich alles in Softcore erreicht habe, auf den schwierigeren Pfaden, die keine Fehler mehr zulassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Softcore hab ich nur noch meinen PvP-WW-Barbaren, mit dem ich ab und an für Unheil sorge und wenn ich zu ungeduldig für
Hc bin.
Hc haben wir jetzt sogar eine Nackparty gestartet, d.h. kein Char in der Party darf irgendein Item/Charm tragen und hat keinen Söldner.
Und so schlägt man sich dann durch die Welt bis Baal Hell. Ist doch schon mal ne ganz neue Erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonsy (24. Oktober 2008)

wäre auch wieder dabei wenn jmd. von vorn anföngt hab seit jahren kein lod mehr gezockt! ahb nach 4 99-zigern aufgehört und all meine items verschenkt.
im nach hinein bereue ich das ganz schön jetzt wo d3 ENDLICH vor der tür steht und mich neulich der alte cain angerufen hat ob  ich nich bock hätte ma wieder in baals thronsaal reinzuschaun... da kommen einem die tränen und die finger fangen an zu zucken...


also bin jederzeit dabei muss aber glaub ich erstma updaten hab bei v. 1.09. aufgehört zu zocken was is den die aktuelle version?


----------



## ch_Rankath (8. Januar 2009)

Fonsy schrieb:


> wäre auch wieder dabei wenn jmd. von vorn anföngt hab seit jahren kein lod mehr gezockt! ahb nach 4 99-zigern aufgehört und all meine items verschenkt.
> im nach hinein bereue ich das ganz schön jetzt wo d3 ENDLICH vor der tür steht und mich neulich der alte cain angerufen hat ob  ich nich bock hätte ma wieder in baals thronsaal reinzuschaun... da kommen einem die tränen und die finger fangen an zu zucken...
> 
> 
> also bin jederzeit dabei muss aber glaub ich erstma updaten hab bei v. 1.09. aufgehört zu zocken was is den die aktuelle version?




Atm ist die Version 1.12 glaub ich.. oder 1.11. 

Wer noch Interesse am Neuanfang hat.. 323126953 (ICQ) und meldet sich bei mir. Zocke momentan mitm Kollegen zusammen und es macht wieder tierischen spaß. Selbst Andy farmen macht mehr bock als 10er Naxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaosfox (8. Januar 2009)

mhh ich muss mein LOD mal wieder finden xD
Dann könnt ich euch Norm Alp und Hell rushen mit meiner sorc oder mit meinem hammerdin ^^


----------



## rasmus (9. Januar 2009)

wenn ich net so sau faul wär d2 zu installieren würde ich glaube ich auch dazu stoßen ...
manmanman...leider spielt keiner meiner kumpels d2LoD :-/ das spielt rockt einfach unglaublich


----------



## Nick1414 (9. Januar 2009)

Wär wieder einmal für ein Reroll zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sofern meine Chars noch bestehen und noch in der Ladder aktiv sind,
biete ich einen 80+ Frenzy BB und andere Chars von 15-40 an...sonst fang ich halt neu an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheerio


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (10. Januar 2009)

also diablo macht mittlerweile mehr fun als wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zocke mal meinen zealot hoch

edit: lol sofort bei den ersten mobs nen weißen stab gefunden den man für 6k verkaufen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balyndar (10. Januar 2009)

Wenn ihr irgendwas plant, könnte entweder nen lvl 84 Hammerdin beisteuern oder mit neu anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## asszudemi (11. Januar 2009)

ich wär auch fürn neustart zu haben wenn ich nicht schon zu spät bin wie so oft ^^


----------



## Balyndar (11. Januar 2009)

Plan ma jemand was festes ^^, Zeit/Ort/Tag etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## asszudemi (11. Januar 2009)

ich sag jetzt einfach mal 

Morgen (Montag der 12.01.2009) ab 15 uhr 

mein Account Bad_Influence einfach anwhispern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nick1414 (11. Januar 2009)

Mir würde 20 Uhr wesentlich besser passen,
bin um 15 Uhr noch garnicht zuhause... was meint ihr?


----------



## Balyndar (11. Januar 2009)

jap, wäre auch eher für abends, ab 20 uhr so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ach und accname: fastkiller17


----------



## Ryje (11. Januar 2009)

wäre auch dabei gestern mal wieder d2 installiert und macht über fun ^^

meine chars gibts leider net mehr aber ich fang gerne von vorne an. Accname: lilplayer99

Ps.:20 Uhr is ne gute zeit


----------



## Hendrikxs (12. Januar 2009)

Ryje schrieb:


> wäre auch dabei gestern mal wieder d2 installiert und macht über fun ^^
> 
> meine chars gibts leider net mehr aber ich fang gerne von vorne an. Accname: lilplayer99
> 
> Ps.:20 Uhr is ne gute zeit



ich überlege auch wieder anzufangen kp ob ich d2 und lod noch finde ^^ muss mal überlegen..


----------



## asszudemi (12. Januar 2009)

hm....kann nicht versprechen da zu sein 
Raidtermin :-/
ich guck mal wenn wir schnell fertig werden komm ich


----------



## Balyndar (12. Januar 2009)

spielname, pw?


----------



## Ryje (12. Januar 2009)

würd ich auch gern wissen pls.

thx


----------



## Nick1414 (12. Januar 2009)

Name: buffed12
PW ist frantic

Mein Account ist DarkslayerGER, lauf da mit nem experimentellen Frenzy BB rum.
Freu mich über Mitspieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ladder only!)

Tante Edith: Neues Game, NUR neue Chars bitte (:


----------



## Nick1414 (12. Januar 2009)

So, erster Tag vom Reroll ist vorbei.
Morgen 19 oder 20 Uhr gehts weiter, noch ist es nicht zu spät, einzusteigen (sind beide erst lvl 12).
Würd mich über noch ein paar Gäste mehr freuen!

Cheerio


----------



## Ryje (12. Januar 2009)

was jetzt ladder oder non-ladder weil bei non hätte ich nen 12er nekro.

ansonsten mach ich bis 19 uh nen 12 auf ladder.

aber vorher die frage (sorry noobfrage) was is die laddr überhaupt worum gehts da?

mfg Ryje


----------



## Balyndar (12. Januar 2009)

Da fragste Sachen, weis nichtmal wo man ladder / non-ladder auswählen kann.

Haben aber glaube ich ladder gemacht, nick hat das ja im post weiteroben geschrieben, deshalb gehe ich einfach mal davon aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sind lvl 12 und akt 2 grad ersten quest fertig gemacht (radament).


----------



## NeoShinji (13. Januar 2009)

Moin.

Kann als Hilfe eine 70er Trapssin anbieten. Spiele aber Hardcore und Ladder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hoffentlich sind die Chars noch nicht gelöscht... 

Mein Accountname wäre -|Seppuku|-
Gugge heut mal so ab 19 Uhr rein.

Btw: Ladder bzw. Non-Ladder (und auch Hardcore) sucht man sich bei der Charakterauswahl aus. Unten die zwei Häckchen, unter der Namenstextbox.


----------



## Ryje (13. Januar 2009)

NeoShinji schrieb:


> Btw: Ladder bzw. Non-Ladder (und auch Hardcore) sucht man sich bei der Charakterauswahl aus. Unten die zwei Häckchen, unter der Namenstextbox.




Ja das weiß ich nur was ist der unterschied zwischen Ladder und non-Ladder? gibt es da irgendwas esonderes das sogut wie alle Ladder amchen oder is es einfach nur um zu sehen wer der bessere ist?

Muss das wissen weil bis 19 uhr is net mehr so lang und ich muss meinen Nekro dan im ladder modus neu starten ^^


----------



## Nick1414 (13. Januar 2009)

Also mir fallen auf Anhieb 2 Unterschiede ein, von denen einer ziemlich wichtig, der andere weniger wichtig ist.

1. Dein Char wird in den Ranglisten angezeigt (zu Englisch "Ladder", daher der Name)
2. Es gibt einige Ladder only Items, das heißt, im Non-Ladder gibts diese nicht.

Es mag noch mehr geben, aber die wollen mir jetzt nicht einfallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich mach gleich ein Spiel auf:

Name: Buffed14
PW: frantic

Nochmal zur Erinnerung: Ladderchar erforderlich, irgendwo zwischen LVL 1 und 20

In diesem Sinne

Cheerio!

Edit: Neues Spiel offen! Änderungen siehe oben beim Namen.


----------



## Ryje (13. Januar 2009)

hab das game mit den namen Buffed14 aufgemacht pw is das selbe.


----------



## Nick1414 (13. Januar 2009)

Neuester Stand: Akt 3 Normal, irgendwo bei LVL 20.
Wir würden uns über weitere Einsteiger wirklich freuen!
Vielleicht noch 'ne Assa oder 'n Barb, aber alles andere geht natürlich auch.
Sind momentan zu dritt unterwegs. Weiter geht es morgen um 20 Uhr

Name: Buffed14
PW: frantic

Also as usual 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheerio


----------



## Ryje (14. Januar 2009)

so ich konnte heute leider nicht bin eben erst nachhause gekommen.

lasst mich den nächsten tag wissen und wenn ich kann bin ich wieder dabei ^^ nur nicht morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Ryje


----------



## Nightroad (15. Januar 2009)

vll steige ich auch ne runde ein mal schaun


----------



## blaQmind (15. Januar 2009)

ich restart auch insofern sich mein dia2 iórdner sich einfach durch kopieren auf den laptop spielen lässt^^


----------



## Nick1414 (15. Januar 2009)

So, gestern gabs bei mir ein kleines Internetproblem...war plötzlich offline und weg vom Fenster.
Also, um euch auf dem neuesten Stand zu halten:

• Akt IV Normal, nurnoch Diablo muss dran glauben
• So zwischen LVL 22 und 25

*Nächste Spielmöglichkeit: Samstag, 17.1. ab 19Uhr (oder 20, schlagt was vor)*

Soweit mich das angeht, bin ich nämlich morgen Abend verplant.
Freu mich schon auf Zuwachs und eine hoffentlich Samstag startende Runde 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheerio


----------



## blaQmind (15. Januar 2009)

ich muss wieder absagen leider

das ordner kopieren hat nicht geklappt
wegen regedit einträge die mir fehlen

cds fehlt mir die von lod xD da is nur mehr der cd key vorhanden^^


----------



## Dante_Dragon (15. Januar 2009)

hmm hab auch noch ne 19er sorc könnt ich bei gelegenheit mal leveln ^^


@blaQmind: Du kannst dich im Blizz shop registrieren und dort die Games kostenlos saugen. sofern du nen originalen CD Key hast. hab ich auch gemacht nachdem ich über die LoD CD mit meinem sessel gerollt bin.


----------



## blaQmind (16. Januar 2009)

Dante_Dragon schrieb:


> hmm hab auch noch ne 19er sorc könnt ich bei gelegenheit mal leveln ^^
> 
> 
> @blaQmind: Du kannst dich im Blizz shop registrieren und dort die Games kostenlos saugen. sofern du nen originalen CD Key hast. hab ich auch gemacht nachdem ich über die LoD CD mit meinem sessel gerollt bin.


sobald ich zuhause bin werd ich das gleich probieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


danke für die hilfe=)


----------



## Balyndar (17. Januar 2009)

Nick1414 schrieb:


> So, gestern gabs bei mir ein kleines Internetproblem...war plötzlich offline und weg vom Fenster.




Wunderte mich schon warum du solange telefonierst ^^

Morgen bin ich leider nicht dabei, bin Abends erst weg, Sonntag geht auch nicht, mir würds Montag wieder passen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaQmind (17. Januar 2009)

ich bin schon lvl 12^^ *stolzgugg*
^^


----------



## Turican (17. Januar 2009)

Typen die "reroll" und "noob" benutzen schreibt sowieso keiner an


----------



## Foxtrod (17. Januar 2009)

Grüße,

also ich kann auf Ladder ein Level 21/22 Paladin anbieten, ansonsten hab ich noch ein Barbar oder ne Magierin die etwas Low sind.

Würd mich gerne einer Gruppe anschließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (17. Januar 2009)

ich würd nochmal neu anfangen da mein ladder char leider 58 ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wann kommt wieder ein game? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nick1414 (17. Januar 2009)

Dann sehen wir uns ab *19Uhr*!

*Buffed14
PW: frantic*

Wie gesagt, stehen in Akt 4. Also bis denn (:

Cheerio


----------



## blaQmind (17. Januar 2009)

bin meistens im skype: blackmind1991
wenn ich da bin und antworte können wir jederzeit eins aufmachen für zwischendurch^^


----------



## Foxtrod (17. Januar 2009)

Also ich hab grad ein Spiel offen, wenn jemand möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Name: Honoris
Pw: Causa

MfG


----------



## blaQmind (17. Januar 2009)

Foxtrod schrieb:


> Also ich hab grad ein Spiel offen, wenn jemand möchte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jo war nice ich bin jetzt bei der gelegenheit weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (17. Januar 2009)

game offen?


----------



## Nick1414 (17. Januar 2009)

Game steht. Sorry für die Verspätung, gab noch was zu erledigen...

*Buffed14 | PW: frantic*

Bis gleich (:


----------



## blaQmind (17. Januar 2009)

Nick1414 schrieb:


> Game steht. Sorry für die Verspätung, gab noch was zu erledigen...
> 
> *Buffed14 | PW: frantic*
> 
> Bis gleich (:


schade das hab ich überlesen=(


----------



## bliblubb (19. Januar 2009)

würde gerne auch rerollen alleine zu zocken is doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und immer nur gezogen zu werden ist auch blöd ^^
naja wenn wer lust kann er sich per pm bei mir melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ps: rechtschreib fehler sind vorgesehen und dürfen behalten werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zukurio (20. Januar 2009)

Ja D2  ist schon was gutes aber  nicht mehr 2009  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zukurio (20. Januar 2009)

Rasnor schrieb:


> nix mehr los hier? zockt keiner mehr d2 lod?


bei 11 Moin wow  spieler  meinst da gibs noch welche
D2  die zeit ist vorbei

MFG


----------



## ZarDocKs (26. Februar 2009)

So ich installier auch gerade mal wieder D2 meine alten chars sind ja leider alle weg also hat wer lust heute abend oder am wochende mal nen bissel akt 1 zu zocken?


----------



## lucifermaycry (26. Februar 2009)

Wieder mal D2 zu zocken wäre echt n1. Wenn wer Interesse hat, ich freu mich über jede PN.


----------



## ZarDocKs (27. Februar 2009)

lucifermaycry schrieb:


> Wieder mal D2 zu zocken wäre echt n1. Wenn wer Interesse hat, ich freu mich über jede PN.


 =) ich hab heute angefangen und bin nu wieder 73 xD orb/fire sorc^^


----------



## Antzman (27. Februar 2009)

wäre quasi auch dabei ab montag abend... einfach mal wieder entspannt bissl hacknslayn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach pm schreiben wenn wer bock hat


----------



## Delaro 2 (1. März 2009)

schreibt mir ne PM will auch neu anfangen,
habe aber auch nen nekro ca.60 mitm trang-oul set^^.


----------



## sprühwurst (2. März 2009)

würd auch sehr gerne wieder bissel zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (3. März 2009)

bin auch dabei gerade wieder am installn, sagt mal gibts im BN nen buffed channel oder so? sonst findet man sich ja nicht


----------



## sprühwurst (4. März 2009)

naja^^ wenn du zocken willst bin ja gerne dabei aber wann hast überhaupt zeit??
also bei ´mir wäre mittwoch 18:30-21:00
                         donnerstag * 14:30-21 uhr gut nur müsste wirklich nichts dazwischen kommen
                         und wochenende ist ja klar^^


----------



## Tharaan (10. März 2009)

Hab diablo2 auch ma wieder installiert und suche auch noch nach ein paar aktiven leuten zum zusammen zocken obs jetzt CS runs sind mit lootteillung oder einfach nur aus spaß würde mich freuen !



wenn jemand lust hatt kann er sich ja bei mir melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steel (19. März 2009)

ich würde jetzt auch gerne nochmal mit anderen im Internet anfangen, wer lust hat soll sich doch gern bei mir per pm melden.


----------



## Lotako (21. März 2009)

Hey .. Muss man sich Diablo2 noch kaufen oder gibs das 4free ? ..

Würde auch gerne damit anfangen um mal zu schauen wie es ist .. Hab noch nie gespielt


----------



## -bloodberry- (22. März 2009)

Muss man sich kaufen.


----------



## mcmkay (22. März 2009)

jojo such auch noch jemanden der mit mia zockt kann sich yaa bei mia melden.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iodun (26. März 2009)

omg leute wartet bis d3 kommt das 2. sieht jetzt so dermaßen kacke aus muss ich leider sagen... (oder ärger ich mich nur das es auf vista 64 nicht läuft?)


----------



## -bloodberry- (27. März 2009)

Ich habe Vista 64 und bei mir läuft es.
Probier mal den Fenstermodus.


----------



## Soramac (29. März 2009)

Wie zock ich Diablo im Fenstermodus?

Habe zwei Bildschirme daher need.


----------



## -bloodberry- (29. März 2009)

Einfach *-w* als Kommandozeilen-Parameter benutzen.
Siehe Bild.


----------



## Soramac (30. März 2009)

Alles klar, weißt du zufällig wieso ich meine Amazone net mehr spielen kann? Oo

Da steht Charakter abgelaufen, aber mit Level 45 läuft doch kein Charakter mehr ab. Stand bei meinem 85 Pala auch, aber den konnte ich nicht zocken.

Da steht immer bei der Amazone: Charakter nicht gefunden. Manchmal kann ich den ankicken und auf weiter drücken aber dann steht wenn ich nen Spiel erstellen möchte oder mich einklinen will: Server nicht aktiv, dann werde ichr ausgeschmisen und werde so für 5Minuten gebanned.

und wenn Ich -w eingebe kommt das hier:

[attachment=7151:bild.jpg]


----------



## -bloodberry- (30. März 2009)

Ob ein Charakter abläuft hängt nicht von seinem Level ab, wenn du 10 Tage nicht spielst, läuft er nunmal ab.

Und denkt dran, dass zwischen dem Pfad und dem -w eine Leerstelle stehen muss.


----------



## Zerter (31. März 2009)

immer wenn ich was über diablo 3 lese bekomm ich wieder bock auf diablo ^^ ich kanns kaum erwarten bis diablo 3 rauskommt !!! morgen hab ich meine letzte abi klausur und ich glaub ich fang dannach auch wieder an mit diablo2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein vierter neuanfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Izra (1. April 2009)

Mir gehts genauso wie Zerter.

Habe jetzt schon öfters mal in diesem Thread gestöbert und hab jetzt gedacht ich melde mich auch mal an.

Wie is das so 

Wer spielt im mom aktiv?
Wer spielt was?
Wie wiet seid ihr?
Gibts einen Server der immer auf ist?
Gibts einen Chatroom?

Würde nämlich auch gerne mal wieder rerollen =)

lg iz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oneq (9. April 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Da steht Charakter abgelaufen, aber mit Level 45 läuft doch kein Charakter mehr ab. Stand bei meinem 85 Pala auch, aber den konnte ich nicht zocken.
> 
> Da steht immer bei der Amazone: Charakter nicht gefunden. Manchmal kann ich den ankicken und auf weiter drücken aber dann steht wenn ich nen Spiel erstellen möchte oder mich einklinen will: Server nicht aktiv, dann werde ichr ausgeschmisen und werde so für 5Minuten gebanned.



Mit dem Charakter löschen ist das ein bisschen komplizierter.
Solange du keine 2h mit einem Charakter gespielt hast, löscht er sich nach 10 Tagen automatisch.
Diesen Countdown kann man durch wiederholtes einloggen refreshen.
Hat man nun irgendwann 2h gespielt, hält der Charakter für 2 Monate.
Allerdings wird der Charakter nach 2 Monaten nicht einfach gelöscht, sondern es wird lediglich wieder der Name
freigegeben. Das heißt im Klartext:
Solange kein anderer Spieler einen Charakter erstellt, der denselben Namen hat wie dein Abgelaufener, kann
dein Charakter theoretisch existieren, bis Blizzard die Server abschaltet. Es ist also durchaus empfehlenswert,
ungewöhnlichere Namen zu wählen, evtl. mit einem Tag, da sie dadurch besser geschützt werden.


----------



## Davatar (9. April 2009)

Izra schrieb:


> Gibts einen Server der immer auf ist?
> Gibts einen Chatroom?


Du kannst Fragen stellen...das Battle.Net ist nachwievor offen und den Chatroom gibts da auch schon seit eh und je.

Die Charakter läufen übrigens nach 90 Tagen ab, nicht nach 2 Monaten. Steht auch so da wenn man nen neuen Account erstellt. Möchte man also sicher gehn dass die Chars nicht automatisch gelöscht werden loggt man am besten einfach mal mit allen Chars alle 12 Wochen ein und wieder aus. Das funktioniert ohne Probleme...natürlich nur wenn einem das auch wirklich wichtig ist. Nen Char hat man schnell bis Schwierigkeitsstufe Hell gespielt. Nur um 90+ Chars ists schade, wenn die automatisch gelöscht werden.


----------



## searinus (9. April 2009)

ich hab ein 90  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (hammer)
falls mal jmd hilfe braucht kann ich aushelfen bin ab morgen dann wieder online  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
/ *obermakka


----------



## Allanon21 (12. April 2009)

Ich würde gerne mitmachen wenn es nicht zu spät ist. bin auch im Inet ein Neuanfänger. im Solospiel hab ich einige Erfahrungen


----------



## jeef (12. April 2009)

Falls wer HC spielen sollte hätte ich vllt auch mal wieder Lust.

MF nämlich nur noch und das wird lame


----------



## Taikunsun (17. April 2009)

So ich rerolle auch ab jetzt wieder. Was es wird oder werden soll weiß ich noch nicht 100% ma schauen. Vieeleicht Sorc


----------



## jeef (18. April 2009)

Exses schrieb:


> also ziehen wäre eigendlich kein problem hab noch 2-3 aktive 85+ leider keine sorc mehr ^^
> aber ich wäre schon dafür das alle bei 0 anfangen auch wenn wir durch akt 2 müssen hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was alle immer gegen akt2 haben ^^
Akt 3 ist das übel ^^
nervige gelaufen durch den scheiß dschungel und alles sieht gleich aus,ewig verläuft man sich (außer mit ner Sorc^^)


----------



## Davatar (20. April 2009)

Wem sagst Du das! Akt 2 fand ich immer ganz nett (ausser wenn Nacht ist, aber das ist ja eh nur 1 Gebiet lang so, es sei denn man hat den Nachtbug). Aber Akt 3 ist echt übel. Die kleinen Viecher wuseln mit Vollgas durch den Dschungel, bis man rausfindet wos weitergeht dauerts ewig und generell, find ich, kommt Stimmung erst ab Tristram auf oder ev Unter-Kurast.


----------



## Patrice (21. April 2009)

test


----------



## booooob (21. April 2009)

test gelungen^^


----------



## -Thunderblade- (22. April 2009)

Ich rerolle eine Orb-FB-Sorc mit 1.13 bzw. dem Ladder-Reset.

Vielleicht kommt er ja tatsächlich noch im April - bis dahin warte ich noch aber dann...


----------



## NeoShinji (22. April 2009)

Falls wer auf HC Ladder anfangen will, hab da noch einiges rumstehen, unter anderem ne 70er Assassine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meculer (10. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute, ich wollt an der stelle auch nochmal fragen ob jemand Lust hätte mit mir zu zocken im B-Net. Also aber dann von lvl 1 an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würde mich freuen über ein paar angebote !
welche Klasse ich spielen werde weiss noch nich sicher, entweder sorc, ama oder baba



mfg meculer


----------



## vashthestamp (11. Juni 2009)

also ich haett eventuell lust
hab aber nur diablo original
kann mir aber bei bedarf lod kaufen
wuerde nen poison necro oder so spielen


----------



## etchco (11. Juni 2009)

Ich werde auch beim Patch nochmal neu anfangen. Denke wie immer erst mit ner Blizzz Sorc und dann ne Ama 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meculer (13. Juni 2009)

cool, dass sich leute finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Also ich zocke mit LOD, weil ich mich jz doch für die Assasine entschieden habe. wenn ihr x fire habt oder änliches schickt mir doch mal ne PM


danke.


mfg meculer


----------



## Takyn (13. Juni 2009)

wie habt ihr das problem mit der grafik denn gelöst? ich zock auf nem imac 24zoll und dadrauf die pixel grafik das halt ich ehrlich gesagt keine 2min aus obwohl ich ein riesiger d2 fan. Vor Jahren war man auch keine bomben grafik gewohnt wie heute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibts da ne mod oder so?
mfg


----------



## vashthestamp (13. Juni 2009)

leider nicht 
einer der (sehr wenigen) negativen Aspekte von D2 ist und bleibt die grafik
damit muss man sich nun mal rumschlagen


----------



## Rasnor (15. Juni 2009)

so ich melde mich auch mal wieder, also ich spiele wieder seit ein paar tagen falls wer lust hat kann er sich bei mir melden acc name ist Kofure.
atm kann ich noch niemand ziehen weil meinem hammerdin leider die eni fehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xardazzz (16. Juni 2009)

lust hab ich auch muss erstmal schaun ob meine acc (chars) net abgelaufen sind, also keiner mein namen verwendet hat^^

edit : fang hc an mit necro wollt ich scho immer machen^^


----------



## Jackaal (17. Juni 2009)

Unser Clan Survivors of Tristram macht auch einen D2 Reroll. (; Wir sind ein aktiver Clan im Lord of Destruction Ladder Modus und suchen hin und wieder neue Mitglieder. Mit dem Diablo2 Patch 1.13 und dem gleichzeitigen Ladder Reset sind wir mit einem guten Haufen aktiven Spielern am Start. Falls du einen Clan suchst, der voraussichtlich auch in Diablo III mitmischt, bist du hier richtig. Unser Ziel ist vor allem Spass am Spielen und dass wir gemeinsam eine gute Zeit mit Diablo verbringen. Um mit uns zu zocken muss man auch ein paar Regeln beachten. Wir nehmen ausschliesslich legit Spieler im Alter ab und um die 20 Jahre, also schon mit laengerer Erfahrung im BattleNet. Weitere Infos gibts direkt bei uns.



> Forum
> Mitgliederliste
> Regeln
> B-Net op SoT
> LoD Softcore


Jack


----------



## LordKante (17. Juni 2009)

Hiho @ll

Wäre auch gerne mit dabei!

Hab keine lust mehr Diablo 2 alleine zu zocken. Hab allerdings auch nur meine Single Player Char.

Könnte mich ja mal im ICQ Adden wenn ihr mögt (130-988-350)


----------



## Jackaal (1. Juli 2009)

Es gibt einen neuen Post von Bashiok zum angekuendigten Diablo2 Patch 1.13. So koennen wir vielleicht noch im Sommer einen Patch Release und Ladder Reset erwarten. =]



> The Warcraft III patch is now on the Public Test Realm (PTR) and testing is progressing. Once that patch is released work can shift back to Diablo II and the 1.13 patch, and we'll be working to getting that patch up on its own PTR as soon as possible. This could be a matter of weeks. Once it's up and in a testing state for all of you, it's then going to be a matter of ensuring the features are good and it's a solid patch. The more people we have testing the patch and providing valid feedback, the better the patch will be, and hopefully the quicker it will be released. So that's my challenge to you. You've been waiting a long time, you want an awesome patch, you want a reset. To get all that, we need good solid testing and feedback, reproduction steps for bugs, detailed descriptions of issues or errors, etc. So once this goes live on the PTR, I expect some crazed-youruinedtheeconomy-testing.




Jack


----------



## master of bine (5. Juli 2009)

hiho ich hate auch mal bock wieder d2 zu zocken hab noch ladder un dnon ladder chars


----------



## bliblubb (27. August 2009)

Hi habe mir ma wieder dia2 installiert und wollte nun fragen ob wer lust hat mit mir nen hc char anzufangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Meldet euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurusaki (6. September 2009)

Hi alle zusammen, habe auch wieder mit Diablo 2 angefangen nach ner sehr langen pause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wäre aufjeden fall dabei, wenn jemand mit machen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

